# Seven wonders of your country



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

show us!
:cheers:


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

The Seven Natural Wonders Of The USA

* Black Canyon Of The Gunnison National Park, near Montrose, Colorado.








* Natural Bridge, near Roanoke, Virginia.








* Double Arch, Arches National Park, near Moab, Utah.








* Glacier Point, Yosemite National Park, California.








* Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming.








* Waterrock Knob Overlook at milepost 451 of the Blue Ridge Parkway, North Carolina.








* Zion National Park, Utah.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

it's not just about nature,ancient buildings,but also a modern buildings


and weill great pics! :cheers:


----------



## Pho-sure (Nov 27, 2005)

Vietnam:

One Pillar Pagoda









Temple of Literature

























Ha Long Bay









Forbidden Purple City - Imperial palace

















Mekong Delta

















Sapa

















My Son Holy Complex


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada (not official, just my list)

*Niagara Falls*:










*CN Tower * (tallest building @ 1,815', highest observation deck @ 147 stories)










*Mount Thor* (worlds tallest sheer cliff - 4,000')










*Nahanni River & Virginia Falls*



















*Mount Assiniboine*










*Banff National Park*










*Bay of Fundy* (highest tidal range in the world: 16.1 metres)










*Georgian Bay* (worlds largest freshwater archipelago, worlds largest freshwater island, worlds longest freshwater beach)










*Canada's 2 million+ freshwater lake system*
(Lakes over 1,000 sq/km: 24 (not including the Great Lakes)

ie:










google earth it and find out...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Great pics.


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Great idea Zohar, I hope to see a lot of posts and pics.

Mark on algonquin, I completely agree and endorse your list.


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

A truly wonder of the world is Baalbeck in Lebanon. Enormous Temples built
some 3000 years ago.











Old city of Byblos, Lebanon (oldest inhabited city in the world and where the
Alphabets were created!)




Qadisha Valley (Holy valley, Over 500 churches, monasteries are located in 
the Valley!)




Tyros, Lebanon




Cedars of Lebanon


----------



## Colonel (Feb 27, 2005)

seven colors in kyoto


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

My 7 modern wonders of the USA
*Empire State Building, New York, NY








*Statue of Liberty, New York, NY








*Space Needle, Seattle, WA








*US Bank Tower, Los Angeles, CA








*Sears Tower, Chicago, IL








*Transamerica Building, San Francisco, CA








*Smith Tower, Seattle, WA


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmm that's a tough one, but here goes based on my opinion for Denmark

Not exactly wonders, but nice areas anyway  

Amalienborg Castle









Møns Klint









Ruins of Hammershus castle and the surrounding clifs 









The Great Belt Bridge









The Faore Islands









The Oresund bridge









The Icebergs of Greenland


----------



## Elite (Aug 7, 2005)

Here are 2 from Australia, Sorry i am to tried to do some of the others. But there is heaps of other good ones.


----------



## Elite (Aug 7, 2005)

Here are some more of Australia, maybe not the best but all well, enjoy 








Q1








Eureka tower


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

IRAN

Mount Damavand (highest mountain in west asia)









The old capital of 90 % of the known world, Persepolis ( near shiraz )









Shah cheragh ( shiraz)









The underground city of Kariz on kish island in the rich and beautiful persian gulf.









Chehel sotoon the structure that shows you our Iranian culture( Isfahan )









The green and mysterious caspian forests









Isfahans Maydan e Shah the cultural capital of the islamic world


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

There is everything there is australia and there is "western australia" alot of "australians" who have not seen australia a great deal make alot of silly claims but here are 7 wonders of the worlds largest state. Eureka and Q1 my arse. 

Horizontal Waterfalls - The king of all tides. 









Ningaloo reef - Most untouched fringing reef in the world and has equal quality and easier diving than the GBR. 









Karijini National Park - A Amazing network of gorges and canyons, takes weeks to explore the best parts. 









Bungle Bungles - Most amazing group of rocks in the world.







\

Mt Augustus - The worlds Largest rock monolith Is not Uluru. This is two and half times as large. But gets less love? 










Lake Argyle - world’s largest man-made body of water.









Sharks Bay - A huge water and land area under world heritage listing, steeming with fish, dolphins, sharks, dugongs and much more. Nothing describes this place. 

























A crazy fact on the Shark Bay World Heritage Region
The low tidal flow in Shark Bay has created hypersalination, a level of salt twice that of normal seawater. In these salty pools, stromatolites grow at a rate of less than 1mm per year. A microorganism, cyanobacteria build up, trapping fine sediment particles from the warm water and binding it together with mucus. This unusual ‘life form’ grows to about 60cm tall and look like mushroom-shaped rocky domes. The discovery of these ‘living fossils’ was akin to finding a live dinosaur.

Standard Shark Bay Beach. 









The Shark Bay World Heritage Area is one of the most important areas on the face of the globe. 

My Seven Wonders Of Western Australia. Remember how large australia is and how extreme this single nation is, break it down i say.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*SEVEN WONDERS OF PERU*

*AMAZONA RIVER*



















*MACHU PICHU*



















*ALPAMAYO MOUNTAIN*



















*NAZCA LINES (VIEW FROM THE SKY)*





























*BALLESTAS ISLANDS*




























*TITICACA LAKE*



















*SACSAYHUAMAN *


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

ds'Horu









Eiger, Mönch & Jungfrau









Aletschgletscher:









Gotthardbahn:









Glacier-Express:









The old town of Bern:









Rheinfall:


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

they all are really impressive wonders!!!!!!


----------



## Elite (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, my 7 wonders arn't really the 7 wonders of Australia. I just thought i'll add Eureka and Q1 cause it is a skyscraper site.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

19 posts and 120 pictures.....lovely!





Spammers.


----------

